# Swollen Udders



## Bumpergoat (Feb 28, 2010)

I have a 4 year old kiko/boar cross doe that has swollen udders. She had one kid about 6 months ago but the kid has been weaned for a couple months. The doe is overweight which I am trying to work on. She is just always hungry and bleats a lot when I try to cut back on feed. She is up to date on CD&T, de-wormer (safeguard for goats), and I gave her some b-complex yesterday. She is not a milk goat and has never been milked. Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 28, 2010)

Any chance she's been rebred?

eta, one of our best milkers was a Boer x Kiko doe....


----------



## Bumpergoat (Mar 1, 2010)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Any chance she's been rebred?
> 
> eta, one of our best milkers was a Boer x Kiko doe....


Yes it could be possible, she was in with a buck for about one month after she birthed in November. How soon after they birth can they be bred?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 1, 2010)

You might want to keep an eye out for kids.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 1, 2010)

That looks like a 'healthy' udder to me, nice and pink and the blood vessels look like the flow is increasing, due to hormones kicking in and telling it to make milk....


----------



## Bumpergoat (Mar 1, 2010)

She has been bred twice before and the teats were not near as large. Could it be because she is overweight this time around and preg, or getting older?


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 1, 2010)

To a degree, our does teats get bigger ea. time they kid, until their 3rd or 4th time...and if they're carrying a large load of babies, they seem to get even bigger.


----------



## Bumpergoat (Mar 1, 2010)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> To a degree, our does teats get bigger ea. time they kid, until their 3rd or 4th time...and if they're carrying a large load of babies, they seem to get even bigger.


Thanks for the help. I will just keep a close eye on her. She only had a single kid last time after having twins before so maybe she is carrying 2 or 3 and not as overweight as I think she is.


----------

